# Quick Disney trip help needed



## dryden (Jan 1, 2008)

I want to take a quick three-four day trip to disney with my 4 year old twins.  I'm asking the expert Disney Tuggers to give me their opinion on a place that makes this short trip (as much as possible) of a stream lined event as possible.  No sense recreating the wheel...

Thanks and Happy New Year!


----------



## ownsmany (Jan 1, 2008)

I'm no Disney expert - but for that age and short time frame, I'd suggest staying onsite.  Lots of options, budget, moderate, expensive, etc.  Use the buses system to get around.  Go back to room when the kids need a break.

JMO


----------



## vacationlover2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If you can go during the week, say Sunday-Thursday, you can rent a DVC for pretty cheap.  Go to www.disboards.com and the buy/rent DVC section.


----------



## PeterS (Jan 1, 2008)

I can help highlight some things to consider, you have to decide what works best for you.

If you go with onsite, you will be traveling on Buses, boats, monorails and in many cases, multiple trips. If you forget something, you may have multiple rides back and forth to the room to get that item.

If you stay offsite, with a rental car and can drive point to point, minus parking lot trams.  If you forget something, if you keep extra everything in the rental car, the car is actually much closer.

I have heard it sworn both ways... people with small kids like to be close on site and others that keep everything down to extra diapers, clothes, and food in the car and use that as a supply depot.

You also need to address what you hope to see and taylor it to that.

If you are going to try to hit multiple parks (much more public transportation) or have to stay at more budget resort (most onsite budget resorts are more remote), you need to consider the items above and off site with a car may be better suited to you.

If my wife was going alone with 4 year old twins, I would recommend only going to the Magic Kingdom, and not rushing through multiple parks. That logically leads to staying at one of the monorail hotels so the hotel is as close or closer than even a parked car. (Poly,Contemp, or GF). Booking these locations would also give you the express checkthrough of your luggage directly to the room. (No wrestling around luggage and kids at the Orlando airport).

If you don't try to do too much each day, it can be enjoyable and relaxing  even if it is only a few days.

Pete


----------



## Nancy (Jan 1, 2008)

*Stroller*

Even though your twins may not use a stroller anymore, I highly recommend it.  We took 7 and 5 year old grandkids and they were life savers.

Nancy


----------



## gjw007 (Jan 1, 2008)

skinut said:


> I want to take a quick three-four day trip to disney with my 4 year old twins.  I'm asking the expert Disney Tuggers to give me their opinion on a place that makes this short trip (as much as possible) of a stream lined event as possible.  No sense recreating the wheel...
> 
> Thanks and Happy New Year!




A couple questions may help answer your questions.

1)  Are you flying in or driving.  If you are flying, you may be better off staying on-site whereas if you are driving, you may consider off-site as well.

2)  Are you only going to Disney?  A short trip like that suggests only Disney and as such, you may wish to be close to the parks.

3)  Consider your budget.  Staying on-site at Pop Century or the Grand Floridian are options depending on your budget but these are examples of the opposite end of the spectrum and depend on what you are looking for in a hotel.

4)  DVC is an option but you are trusting the DVC owner to make the reservations, etc. whereas the hotels you take care of everything yourself.  While I don't know of many problems with making reservations through a DVC member, it adds a little extra precaution for both parties to feel comfortable.  It will give you better accommodations for less money but you also give up items such as daily house-keeping if that is important to you.

5)  You might also look at some non-Disney on-site hotels and Bonnet Creek timeshare which is surrounded by Disney property.

6)  Do you prefer being on-site or off-site.  If you fly in and are on-site, you are at the mercy of Disney transportation.  While generally very good, if you get on the wrong bus or get wrong directions, you could spend hours on the bus (this happened to a group that was given wrong directions on how to get to the Boardwalk area while I was staying at the Boardwalk in mid-December).  If you are off-site, depending where you stay, you have to deal with traffic and pay for parking at the parks ($11 per day).  I prefer staying off-site but I like to stay on-site during the Xmas season.

7)  Are you looking at spending your entire day at the parks or will you be spending some of your time at the hotel.  If staying from dawn-to-dust at the parks, you can get by with less expensive rooms as you are only looking for a place to sleep but if you spend time at the hotel, you may wish to have other amenities such as swimming pools, games, etc.

8)  I'm not sure what you mean by stream-lined event.  Are you referring to making room reservations, events at the hotel/motel/timeshare, or events at the parks.  I'm guessing the first as it makes planning for the trip easier while the second helps to determine the type of lodging that you are looking for and the last are events that Disney has such as wine-tasting, flowers, etc. that are seasonal.


----------



## dryden (Jan 1, 2008)

*Good Stuff!*

Great responses!  I'm looking at flying in. Doing the park would be the only option for us. Staying in the park would probably make the most sense. Dawn to dusk would be tough with four year olds (the stroller idea is awesome), but staying close would allow for naps and melt downs (but with a little fairy dust, we won't be having any of those...right?)-  the room I don't think matters much since I don't think we'll be there too much.  I've heard the meal plans are good idea.  Along with your suggestions, that disboard looks like a great spot to start as well.  What I meant by streamlining was trying to keep it simple as possible regarding transportation, place to stay (getting to park and back from wherever we're to stay), tickets (is AAA good?), food all in line so we can go and enjoy without stressing...much.

I've been there several times as a kid and teen, but never as a parent- i think i like the first role better!


----------



## swift (Jan 1, 2008)

For tickets I would go through http://www.undercovertourist.com/united-states/florida/orlando/attractions/tickets/  we just used them. The tickets were mailed promptly, the price included tax, free shipping. No problems. 

I also brought in a backpack cooler for snacks http://www.target.com/IGLOO-Maxcold...UTF8&index=target&rh=k:backpack cooler&page=1 The parks don't mind and it saves you a bundle of $$$

Get to the parks before rope drop and go to the parks that DONT have Early Morning Hours that day. We had all the big rides done before 10AM and the longest we waited in line all day was about 30 min-45 min. for good seat at the shows.

You might want to think about checking out http://www.tourguidemike.com/login.asp We followed his advice and had a great trip during the busiest week of the year.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 1, 2008)

There is no question that with two 4-year-olds the best option is a monorail hotel. This gets you in and out of the parks really fast. You will probably want to go early in the day and return to the hotel for a rest before coming back for fireworks. MK is the primary park for young ones, though Hollywood (formerly MGM) studios also has some good stuff for young kids, such as Muppets and Little Mermaid. Some of the so-called kid's attractions can be a little intense for those who are too young or very sensitive. I took a ten year old to a "Bug's Life" at AK and she nearly clawed her way out of the theater when the special effects started. Look out for the "dark" attractions. I don't know if they're still doing the Drew Carey thing at Studios, but we recently tried the new Stitch attraction at MK and it was, basically, turning out the lights and surrounding you with threatening sounds and effects. As with all the very young kids I see at Disney, I joke to my wife, "Some day, when they ask to go to Disney, their parents will say, 'Why? You've already been there. You just don't remember it.'"


----------



## elaine (Jan 4, 2008)

*I took my twins several times from ages 3-6*

TAKE a stroller! Before 5 yrs old, I took the double umbrella---DO NOT take a big stroller (there are places you will need to fold it--train, boats, and sometimes buses).  IF yours NEVER ride in stroller anymore, then you might get by with a single umbrella and switch off.
My tips--stay onsite--monorail hotels are $$$$.  IF $ is a concern, consider a moderate or value-they cost a lot less--and we found the buses to be fine.  Personally, I would probably pick a moderate--they have a fridge (and maybe a microwave?) and all mods have a slide at the pool.  We stayed at Pop Century for 3 days this summer--and is was CHEAP and FUN--but the walls were paper thin.  If you are a good sleeper, then save the $ and stay at POP--cute pool area, little fountain spray/play area, really fun theming, and great food court with lots of variety.
Call Disney and make ADRs (advance dining reserv.) NOW--you can book 6 month out and they fill up.  For 4 yr olds, I prefer a lunch vs. dinner.  We like to eat a quick breakfast in room, or at food court (good meals for cheap) on the way out. I prefer to get to parks as early as possible, as lines increase as the day goes on--thus, we never do a character breakfast, unless we are not going to parks for that day. 
Crystal PAlace in MK has buffet b/l/d with Pooh characters and makes a good place to recharge and then evaluate whether you stay for a while afterwards, or head back to hotel.  Epcot has Storybook Princess Dining for b/l/d. Chef Mickeys is also good for this age, in Contemp. hotel(so easy to get to from MK on monorail), but only open for breakfast and dinner.
Disney dining meal plan (DDP) is a good deal if you are going to do character meals and table service at least 1X per day.  For your ages, 1 character would be plenty, 2 at the most.  If you don't do DDP, and pay out of pocket, breakfast is much cheaper and I would choose that.  
I would price your package both with AAA and online with disney--be sure to look and see if they have any specials (esp. if going off-season). HAve fun! Elaine


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 4, 2008)

What time of year are you going?  Since school is not a worry, you should go this month.  

I would go before the first week of February is over and done.  The crowds start from Daytona 500 through the rest of February.  Then March is busy too.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 4, 2008)

*Assuming you don't have a car*-
For the absolute, most positively "streamlined" way to do it, would be to NOT stay in a timeshare.
It's pricey, but with young kids the Magic Kingdom will be of importance. The monorail will be far & away the best form of transporation for you. 

Now, the answer-- The Contemporary Resort.
The CR is the least expensive of the monorail resorts. In addition, with a quick switch you can take a mono to Epcot, where you can then catch a boat to the studios.
The only time you will need a bus would be for Animal Kingdom, and for some resort hopping. Heck, you can even visit the Poly and the Grand using the mono.

If your kids like Epcot as good as Magic Kingdom, than I would suggest DVC (either Boardwalk or Beach Club). If you have hopper tickets you can cut thru Epcot to the mono, and go to MK by switching trains at the transportation center.

You will literally save hours by using the monorail instead of busses as much as possible.


----------



## pjrose (Jan 4, 2008)

Just got back from a trip with a huge school group and ended up pushing a wheelchair most of the week due to a temporary (we hope) problem.  Stayed at the All Star Music Resort (all star sports and movie are essentially the same type) - basic hotel room with 2 double beds, certainly not as roomy as a timeshare, BUT reasonably priced (I think around $85/night on Disney's website, may be less through travelocity etc), clean, very nice pools, kid-friendly, and pretty good onsite cafeteria (all the usual kid-friendly food plus some pretty good options for adults, prices not bad.)  The servings were large, so small kids might split an order of chicken fingers or a hamburger or pizza.  

Next time if we go as a family I'd want to exchange for a 2 bedroom TS, BUT for a quick trip with some small kids this may be a good option.

We took Disney transportation to all the parks.  The point above about bus, monorail, etc is a good one - but if you drive yourself you've got traffic, parking, and shuttle from parking lot.  

If you can get a decent price for the contemporary, go for it - I remember seeing it right on the monorail, and it would be super convenient.  If not, I think free Disney transportation from one of their onsite budget or value resorts is the next easiest.

Stroller is critical - even if the kids aren't in it, the stuff can go in it. You can rent huge double-wide strollers at the parks; I saw lots of people using them for kids and/or stuff.  I'd think they'd be difficult to navigate, but people were doing it successfully.  HOWEVER, I don't think you can take them on the busses or to the hotel so after a long day you'd have your arms very very full of kids, stuffed animals, etc.  The parks are stroller and wheelchair friendly BUT note that people do sometimes block the access points and it can be awkward.  You can park the vehicle in designated areas outside of each attraction.

The Magic Kingdom is definitely the most important, as noted above.  After that, maybe Animal Kingdom should be the next, and I might skip Epcot and possibly skip MGM/Hollywood as well.  With small kids who are likely to get tired (and of course parents will be exhausted!), I think I'd want to do 2 shorter forays to the magic kingdom, and 1 to animal kingdom.  

I agree with the advice above about some of the attractions being intense.  Some are marked on the maps with an exclamation point as "may be scary for children", but many that are not marked are also scary b/c of the special effects.  A few of the less mature kids (teens) were scared even of attractions that I wouldn't have thought scary - e.g. Stitch, Snow White, Honey I Shrunk the Audience, It's Tough to be a Bug, and the Great American Movie Ride.  If darkness or things that pop out of you or shooting are scary to your kids, be sure to ask at each attraction!


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 4, 2008)

hvsteve1 said:


> I took a ten year old to a "Bug's Life" at AK and she nearly clawed her way out of the theater when the special effects started. Look out for the "dark" attractions. I don't know if they're still doing the Drew Carey thing at Studios, but we recently tried the new Stitch attraction at MK and it was, basically, turning out the lights and surrounding you with threatening sounds and effects.



My nine year old freaked out during It's Tough to Be a Bug @ AK!  Screaming at the top of her lungs, crying-- didn't really seem to reflect the "Happiest Place on Earth" if you know what I mean  We knew enough not to take her into Stitch, but we didn't realize things would be touching her in the dark during It's Tough to Be a Bug. Unless your little ones are fearless, I would skip that one and spend the time elsewhere. 

FWIW, my kids had no interest in anything other than MK until they were much older than yours. I'll bet yours will be perfectly happy to explore MK every day of your vacation.


----------



## Carl D (Jan 4, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> My nine year old freaked out during It's Tough to Be a Bug @ AK!


My mother-in-law also freaked out and plowed her way out of the theatre. I think she hurdled over some 6 year olds, and perhaps bowled over a lady in a wheelchair on her way out.


----------



## 3kids4me (Jan 4, 2008)

As some other posters suggested, if money is no object and to make your life a piece of cake with 4 year old twins, stay at a hotel on the monorail.  It is soooo easy to get back and forth that way, and the hotels themselves are fun.  

That, and the double stroller, and you will have a wonderful time.

The rest is gravy, but going at a very off peak time would seal the deal.

Sharon


----------



## arlene22 (Jan 4, 2008)

Carl D said:


> My mother-in-law also freaked out and plowed her way out of the theatre. I think she hurdled over some 6 year olds, and perhaps bowled over a lady in a wheelchair on her way out.



:rofl: Great mental image!


----------



## pjrose (Jan 4, 2008)

arlene22 said:


> My nine year old freaked out during It's Tough to Be a Bug @ AK!  Screaming at the top of her lungs, crying-- didn't really seem to reflect the "Happiest Place on Earth" if you know what I mean  We knew enough not to take her into Stitch, but we didn't realize things would be touching her in the dark during It's Tough to Be a Bug. Unless your little ones are fearless, I would skip that one and spend the time elsewhere.



If you DO take them into some of the shows mentioned here that might be scary, you might want to find out in advance exactly what will happen and go over it with them.  It's Tough to Be a Bug has cartoonish 3D bugs like in Bug's Life - obviously fake, but nonetheless some of them fly in your face.  One bug sprays, and little water droplets come out onto the audience.  Another stinks and a cloud of noxious green comes out in the theater for maybe 10-15 seconds.  Then you can feel bugs crawling on your legs and under your rear end as puffs of air come out of the seats in front of you and the seat underneath you has a wiggly vibration.  You may be ok if you tell them in advance about silly and FAKE things like this.


----------



## elaine (Jan 4, 2008)

*Dsiney worker told me hauanted Mansion was fine for 2 yr old---*

double post


----------



## elaine (Jan 4, 2008)

*Disney worker told me haunted Mansion was fine for 2 yr old---*

I almost had to put DD (3.5) in therapy after that!!  For 4 yr olds, if adventurous--big Thunder and Splash (do Not sit on back--wet) might be OK.  Pirates is fun (but when you see a skeleton by a steering wheel--tell your twins that there will be a little "Slide"--it's pitch black and a little "drop for 2 seconds--no big deal, but you have no idea what's coming next--if they are prepared, it's totally fine--my 5 yr old went on it 3X after that.

Bug Life--thumbs down for kids
Mickey's Phil--thumbs up  
Snow White--a little weird and scary-
Soarin--great if tall enough
Stitch--skip it, although after 1st time, my 5 yr old DD loved it.

Also, don't overlook Belle's Story hour (look for it on show time schedule) --very sweet and cute--my DD's favorites and I didn't even know about it our 1st 2 trips. have fun. Elaine


----------



## pjrose (Jan 4, 2008)

*Add to Elaine's List for little kids*

Jungle Tour - thumbs up
Monsters Inc Laugh Floor - thumbs up
Small World - thumbs up
Nemo - Thumbs Up
Lion King, Beauty and the Beast - up
Safari - Up
Pooh - not scary
Little Mermaid - maybe down; Ursula is BIG and the underwater lighting may be scary.
Great American Movie Ride - thumbs down, scary
disney animation - thumbs up for the short video, cute b/c of live person interacting with animated characters
Dinosaurs - maybe down - didn't go but was scary for some in our group


----------



## dryden (Jan 4, 2008)

*I Love This Tug Place!*

Thank You All!


----------



## charford (Jan 4, 2008)

*RENT the stroller*

Disney has rental strollers at the parks. I'm pretty sure they have double strollers. They're more heavy duty and easier to push than an umbrella stroller and have lots of cargo room.  They're more comfy than regular strollers for kids older than 4 - more leg room and wiggle room and easier to lie down in. 

If you're only taking the monorail, it's not such a big deal to bring your own. But, if you take the tram, getting a stroller and 2 little ones off and on the tram  by yourself .... well, let's just say last time I did it with my 3 kids, 2 of whom were old enough to help some, I swore off Disney for the next 2 years.


----------



## applegirl (Jan 5, 2008)

*Ditto on the stroller!*

I have a 4 year old and we have Disneyland passes here in CA and I rent the stroller EVERY time. It's the best $10 I spend all day. He doesn't get as tired, so no whining (that's priceless right there, eh?) AND I can get from place to place much faster because I'm not walking at a 4 year old's pace. I don't know about Disneyworld (haven't done that yet) but Disneyland has a second stroller rental location inside the park that no one seems to know about and it never has a line. Several times when the stroller line at the front gates looked long, I went to the Star Trader site and had no wait at all. It's worth asking about.

Another suggestion is to buy the Unofficial Guide to Disneyworld. I recently got the one for Disneyland and OMG, it's awesome! It's not that I want to be regimented on our visits, but who doesn't like a little "insider" information? The book has reviews of all the rides (including fright-o-meter) and lots of good suggestions, hints and tips. Want to know how your kids can ride an attraction twice and not have to wait in the whole line again? It's in there! Want to know what time of day is the best to ride certain attractions? It's in there. I bought mine on Amazon for $5.00.

I would also just focus on the Magical Kingdom as suggested above. Anymore in that short of time would be overwhelming for such young children. You will be at a more relaxed pace too if you know you can come back tomorrow.

I hope you have a wonderful time. This age is so much fun. 

-Janna


----------



## applegirl (Jan 5, 2008)

The above recommendations for the rides being appropriate or not are great from the tuggers, but the Unofficial guide covers all that as well. It explains in detail what you will encounter on each ride and if it's appropriate or not for pre-school age children.

Mousesavers.com may have some good suggestions for lodging but I'd go with the advice here about the monorail places. That sounds like a no brainer.


----------



## Dean (Jan 5, 2008)

Carl D said:


> *Assuming you don't have a car*-
> For the absolute, most positively "streamlined" way to do it, would be to NOT stay in a timeshare.
> It's pricey, but with young kids the Magic Kingdom will be of importance. The monorail will be far & away the best form of transporation for you.
> 
> ...


I'd agree with Carl but here's a few other tidbits.  The Wilderness Lodge has a boat directly to MK and tends to be far less expensive than the monorail resorts.  If there's a military connection, The Shades of Green is close but is serviced  by the bus system.  While you might be able to get an exchange in for a studio or 1 BR, I doubt it's worth it for just 3-4 days given the costs involved.


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Jan 5, 2008)

Dean said:


> I'd agree with Carl but here's a few other tidbits.  The Wilderness Lodge has a boat directly to MK and tends to be far less expensive than the monorail resorts.  If there's a military connection, The Shades of Green is close but is serviced  by the bus system.  While you might be able to get an exchange in for a studio or 1 BR, I doubt it's worth it for just 3-4 days given the costs involved.



And, the bus is ever FASTER...  if you take the right to MK...


----------



## laxmom (Jan 5, 2008)

If you check on "Unofficial Guide to Disney World" they rate the attractions as to what is appropriate for kids according to age and describe each one for such things as motion sickness or fear.  They also give tips on doing the parks with different age groups.

I would also lurk on disboards.com for some tips.  Those people are addicts and have some terrific ideas on saving money, time, travel and lodging tips.  I second the advice about Mousesavers.com.  They also send a monthly newsletter, which comes out on the 15th of the month, which includes savings on lodging, rental cars, etc.  Send me an email if you need a copy of the last one in case you are leaving before the next one comes out.  I can try to forward it to you.


----------



## hvsteve1 (Jan 6, 2008)

A stroller is a great idea and double stroller is better, even if you don't have kids. They're great for plowing through the crowds and knocking people out of your way.


----------



## BlessedX3 (Jan 6, 2008)

laxmom said:


> If you check on "Unofficial Guide to Disney World" they rate the attractions as to what is appropriate for kids according to age and describe each one for such things as motion sickness or fear.  They also give tips on doing the parks with different age groups.
> 
> I would also lurk on disboards.com for some tips.  Those people are addicts and have some terrific ideas on saving money, time, travel and lodging tips.  I second the advice about Mousesavers.com.  They also send a monthly newsletter, which comes out on the 15th of the month, which includes savings on lodging, rental cars, etc.  Send me an email if you need a copy of the last one in case you are leaving before the next one comes out.  I can try to forward it to you.


Hi LAXMOM

Even though your post wasn't directed to me, we're leaving very soon for our Disney trip and I would so appreciate it if you could try to FW the Mousesavers newsletter to us.  I've been on the M'savers site and we'd sure like to check a newsletter out before we do some final planning/purchasing.  Thanks!


----------



## bccash63 (Jan 7, 2008)

Have gone twice at the end of Oct as my kids have a school break.  The weather has been great, crowds not bad.  Halloween is fun at the parks--Mickey's Not So Scarey Halloween party, Epcot has the international wine and food festival--worth checking out, for older kids my niece loved Universal Studios Halloween party--not recommended for younger kids, my kids enjoyed trick or treating at Sea World.  Dawn


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 7, 2008)

Just got back from Disney and it was mobbed!  I would get the double stroller too if I were you but do expect some people being really annoyed.  People do run into you with them (almost plowed down my g-son) so you tend to get annoyed with them.  Also, people do pile their stuff in them making it really annoying.  My suggestion is to get to the park before it opens.  Know which rides/attractions you are interested in and get a fastpass right away for the most popular.  We got to Animal Kingdom at 10:15 a.m. on Saturday and fastpassed Everest (the kids are older) and we couldn't get on until 1:50.  Granted it was New Years week but we were out of the park after that ride and back at the swimming pool.  Food is extremely expensive so if you aim to feed the kids lunch I'd do it elsewhere.  We got to Epcot at 8:45 a.m. and it was not bad but then took the boat to MGM and it was wall to wall people by 1 so we went back to the hotel.  Linda


----------



## pjrose (Jan 7, 2008)

lvhmbh said:


> Food is extremely expensive so if you aim to feed the kids lunch I'd do it elsewhere.



Though food is expensive, the portions are often large, and smallish or medium kids can likely share an order of chicken fingers or a burger or pizza.  Even my teens rarely finished meals, so I started ordering two meals for the three of us to share, and it worked out fine.


----------



## lvhmbh (Jan 8, 2008)

I guess ours were big eaters.  Tiny little 9 year old girl ate all her chicken fingers and boy 11 ate all his burgers and they both ate fries.  This was at MGM.  Linda


----------



## swift (Jan 12, 2008)

I would also suggest picking up the book Disney with Kids I found it very helpful. It gives great reviews of the rides and a few other tidbits as well. Also, before we went we got on www.youtube.com and checked out some of the rides.  This guy has some great videos of the rides--- http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=ru42


----------

